# Software Evaluations



## logoadvantage (Nov 16, 2009)

Were looking to purchase Rhinestone Software and looking for feedback from others as to which software they feel is the best. Would love to get feedback from somone that is making more custom designs vs names or using fonts which is not what I am concerned with doing.

Please keep the following in mind.

I want to do custom transfers that often will match up with screen printing and embroidery or cut vinyl or foil. I do want a few fonts but fonts is not my big concern. Custom Designs is what we are more concerned with creating.

I have more than one cutter but am planning on doing this with my Graphtec since it has more down force than my Rolands and its smaller (30 inch)

I normally work in FLEXI but I own Corel and AI as well but prefer Flexi over anything else. I also own Wilcom embroidery software which has a Stone program if I update that software to that level.

I saw the sales pitch from DAS and they have alot of fonts etc but again I am more concerned with Custom than fonts. Also it seems that the DAS program is a plug in to Corel but if thats as good as it gets then thats what we will consider.

Cost is NOT the biggest factor, Quality and control over things like Fill Patterns are my bigger concerns.

Since there seems to be alot of "Stoners" on here I was hoping that I could get some good advice. My background is graphics and embroidery and we do all our own design work in house.


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

I own wilcom2 level 3 I have the rhinestone program and it is not as impressive as it sounds. Personally I have tried 3 of the programs out there. Das oobling and the one from sign works. I am proficient in Corel and I really lime the macro r stones 2. Works well with the screen printed designs I make in corel

Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## logoadvantage (Nov 16, 2009)

sttbtch said:


> I own wilcom2 level 3 I have the rhinestone program and it is not as impressive as it sounds. Personally I have tried 3 of the programs out there. Das oobling and the one from sign works. I am proficient in Corel and I really lime the macro r stones 2. Works well with the screen printed designs I make in corel
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


I have looked at everything you listed except the macro for corel which I will check out. Thanks


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

logoadvantage said:


> Were looking to purchase Rhinestone Software and looking for feedback from others as to which software they feel is the best.


I've attached a few samples... I do 95% of all my work in CorelDRAW...

I've tried or own nearly every program that exists... For true custom work to me CorelDRAW is the obvious choice... There is a but though... and I think you will fit into the category... You have to know a little about CorelDRAW for maximum results...

I've purchased lots of Rhinestone software and honestly there is only one program that I've purchased that I still use... And that program is Hot Fix Era...

They do have a demo version you can download and try... $499.00... But I only use Hot Fix for a tiny, tiny piece of my design workflow... If I only had Hot Fix Era and nothing else I would have no hair left on my head! Creating rhinestone fills if you now what you are doing in Hot Fix is great for certain artwork.. Not so great for other artwork... But for many, many other rhinestone design tasks CorelDRAW for me is the much better tool...

If you look at the attached sample designs... You would never find a live demonstration using DAS, WinPC Sign or any other software for this type of work... Why?.. Because this type of custom work is WORK!... You have to have some know how and be willing to take the time to design properly...

I've never seen a single live demonstration of more a more complex rhinestone design like those attached start to finish for any design software.

I can only recommend you try out various programs... Many have fully working demonstrations... The drawback with nearly every rhinestone program out there is the very limited amount of information on how to use them... Certainly you won't find a demonstration on a more complex designs like I have attached here...

My money would be Hot Fix Era and CorelDRAW combo...

I should point out all the designs below were 100% CorelDRAW I did not use Hot Fix for any part of the design...


Kevin


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Here are some designs where I used Hot Fix Era for certain initial fill areas but then fairly extensive editing in CorelDRAW to perfect the designs.

Just to give you some insight... 

Astros the Red fill of the star and the Texas fill was done in Hot Fix Era... The double stone outline around the star was done in CorelDRAW... 

On the Cardinals heart... Cardinals text was done in CorelDRAW.. The SL Logo in the middle CorelDRAW... The laces in CorelDRAW... The fill heart fill was done in Hot Fix Era and then "fixed" in CorelDRAW...

On Chapman design... I recreated the logo in CorelDRAW in a certain way where Hot Fix is going to be happy with the artwork... The main part of the head and the C was one in Hot Fix and then again "fixed" in CorelDRAW... The highlights in the head and all the pointed areas was done in CorelDRAW... The outline around he C was then added in CorelDRAW...

Ohio Bobcats... I had to first create the vector versions of the letters... Then used Hot Fix to fill letters... Very minimal editing required on the fill of the letters... The Bobcat was all done in CorelDRAW...

Texas Beast... The fill of the ball was done in Hot Fix... The claws the outline the lettering... All done in CorelDRAW...

So you can see my time in Hot Fix is very minimal... 95% of my time is all in CorelDRAW...

Kevin


----------



## logoadvantage (Nov 16, 2009)

katruax said:


> I've attached a few samples... I do 95% of all my work in CorelDRAW...
> 
> I've tried or own nearly every program that exists... For true custom work to me CorelDRAW is the obvious choice... There is a but though... and I think you will fit into the category... You have to know a little about CorelDRAW for maximum results...
> 
> ...


Kevin
First thanks for your reply and sharing some of your samples ! This is EXACTLY the type of thing were interested in doing !

When you say Corel Draw are you using just the program or are you using extra plug ins for the program as well ? 

Im doing my homework on the Hot Fix now but it sounds like your just doing your work manually not using automatic tools in the program.

I do not mind the manual work if thats what it takes. We do digitizing for embroidery which I still like to do manually to get the best results and I do not use automatic tools.

PS some of your samples are GREAT ! Right in line with what I want to do.


----------



## logoadvantage (Nov 16, 2009)

Kevin

I have Corel but I actually design every day in Flexi which we use to do all of our artwork clean up as well as deisgn work and even prep work for digitizing embroidery. Pretty much everything I do from signs to embroidery starts in Flexi.

If your moving circles over vector artwork in corel then I would assume that I should be able to do the same in FLEXI especially since I know the Flexi program inside and out.

If there are special tools in Corel that you feel are needed (Or Plug Ins) then I would back up and consider learning this process in Corel. 

In flexi I can do things like create a series of circles, make them even spaced and then bend them to the artwork of my choice. Is that the type of thing your doing in COREL ?

PS Appreciate your posting alot ! Your work is very nice.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Hello Rick,

We do use Macros we've developed ourselves to speed up the work in CorelDRAW but I think it's important to understand I've never seen a program that will fully automate or even 75% automate and deliver results like I've shown... That's why most of the designs you see are much more basic... It's easier... It's faster...

There is more to it then just moving circles over artwork... There is some of that or a lot of that but like I said it's really more to it than that... You could probably do the work in Flexi no doubt... But not with the speed you could do in CorelDRAW or Hot Fix... Imagine for example doing the Ohio Text in the Ohio Bobcats design... Hand placing all those circles!!! YIKES!!

If you go to YouTube and search CorelDRAW Rhinestone you will see lots and lots of examples on using CorelDRAW for rhinestone design... Some "manual" and some using the various automated Macros that are available... 

I will say for the minimal $50 investment RStones 2 Macro is decent... It doesn't do everything I would want but what it does do is nice... I don't like the fact you have to buy another copy if you change your computer in any way but if that doesn't bother you it might be worth looking at...

DRAWStones too... Same basic features as RStones... Same licensing issue though which is a bit of a drag... But again for the minimal investment it's not bad... I would pick RStones over DRAWStone though... DRAWStone is a little slower at processing than RStones...

I'm a CorelDRAW nut like you probaly are with Flexi... So for me CorelDRAW is perfect for EVERYTHING... 

Even brewing coffee and toasting waffles... YUM!!!! LOL


Kevin


----------



## logoadvantage (Nov 16, 2009)

Kevin

Thanks again. Looks like I will be using COREL for this process as you thought !


----------

